# Cách dễ nhất để duy trì thời gian quan hệ lâu là gì?



## Genkiland Onsen and Spa (29/7/21)

Quan hệ lâu ra không chỉ giúp quý ông thể hiện được khả năng tình dục của mình mà còn có thể có thêm thời gian gần gũi với bạn tình, từ đó khiến tình cảm vợ chồng ngày càng khăng khít. Hãy cùng Genkiland tìm hiểu cách kéo dài thời gian quan hệ qua bài viết này nhé!

*Cách duy trì mối quan hệ lâu dài với màn dạo đầu*
Tập trung vào màn dạo đầu là bước rất quan trọng giúp cuộc yêu kéo dài và đạt khoái cảm trong quan hệ tình dục. Trong màn dạo đầu, nam giới khó hưng phấn, xuất tinh sớm không kiểm soát được. Vì vậy, để có một cuộc yêu trọn vẹn, nam giới cần chú trọng đến màn dạo đầu.

Bạn nên kích thích vùng nhạy cảm của cả hai để tăng ham muốn. Tuy nhiên, nam giới nên nhớ màn dạo đầu không nên kéo dài quá 15 phút, vì sẽ làm tăng hưng phấn và dễ xuất tinh sớm.

*Sử dụng nhiều bao cao su*
Một cách để kéo dài thời gian giao hợp, tránh thai và tránh các bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường tình dục là sử dụng bao cao su.

Một số bao cao su có chứa một lượng nhỏ chất gây tê để kéo dài thời gian quan hệ và giảm xuất tinh sớm.

Ngoài ra, bao cao su có chứa chất bôi trơn giúp quan hệ dễ dàng hơn.

*Tư thế quan hệ lâu dài*
Thay đổi tư thế quan hệ tình dục là một trong những cách mà nam giới có thể lựa chọn để kéo dài thời gian xuất tinh. Một số tư thế sẽ mang lại nhiều ma sát cho dương vật khiến thời gian giao hợp bị rút ngắn, nam giới dễ xuất tinh hơn.

Vì vậy, để kéo dài thời gian cương cứng và tạo cảm giác mới lạ, nam giới nên thay đổi tư thế quan hệ tình dục thường xuyên.

Một số tư thế mới có thể giảm ma sát và giảm xuất tinh sớm, bạn có thể tập luyện như úp thìa, cưỡi ngựa…


----------

